# Duracraft Model WL1236



## winemaker (Aug 7, 2013)

I am looking for an owner manual for a Duracraft Model WL1236 lathe. Can anyone tell me where I can find one.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Is your lathe listed here? Will have to scroll down to Duro Metal Products CO. 
Think if look up company they tell you to look at Craftsman for any publications. Or find another machine to salvage parts from.

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/bytype.aspx

Guess someone looking for parts Duracraft WL1236 was told to go to Harbor Freight for manual on their old tube lathe they no longer sell.

VintageMachinery.org has a lot of publications there you will have to spend time looking for one.

good luck


----------



## rayrobertson (Jun 9, 2010)

Durcraft made for Craftsman. The Duracraft Model WL1236 wood lathe would be similar to the Craftsman 113.228000 & 113.228160 Wood Lathe.

There's also a printed Craftsman manual available for that lathe here:

CRAFTSMAN 113.228000 & 113.228160 Wood Lathe Owner's manual


----------

